# FreeBSD 10.0 officially released



## chess (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/announce.html


----------



## ethoms (Jan 21, 2014)

Booyakasha!

Big ups to the devs... respek!


----------



## gpicchiarelli (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sulman (Jan 21, 2014)

Boom! Already slapped it on my little test laptop.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 22, 2014)

OOOokay, there goes the weekend 
And a big huge blinking "Thank You" to all who made this possible!


----------



## zspider (Jan 24, 2014)

Got mine compiled and fully functional a couple of days before the announcement. Thanks for taking the time to do it right guys.


----------

